# 두



## Seikun

Hi.
What's the meaning of 두 as in this example?

두 여자 쇼2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

Two Women = 두 여자

When 둘 (two) is used as adjective, it becomes 두.


----------



## Seikun

kenjoluma said:


> Two Women = 두 여자
> 
> When 둘 (two) is used as adjective, it becomes 두.


Thanks


----------

